
Ask HN: Mostly home for the next month. What part of programming to dive into? - cwxm
Due to COVID-19, a lot of us are going to be home more than usual.<p>I want to take this time to dive into programming languages, concepts, projects.<p>What would you recommend?<p>for e.g., I&#x27;m interested in learning more about functional programming patterns, how to use Rust in a real project, or contribute to OSS.
======
matijash
I would recommend functional programming, it definitely gets the brain working
and will broaden your horizons.

If you are interested, we are working on an OSS programming language compiler
in Haskell, and we are looking for contributors :) [https://github.com/wasp-
lang/wasp](https://github.com/wasp-lang/wasp)

------
bobblywobbles
Go and proceed where your heart leads you. Just dive in.

I can only speak of myself, but if you are interested in security and haven't
gave Electron a try, I've written an open source template that could be
improved upon: [https://github.com/reZach/secure-electron-
template](https://github.com/reZach/secure-electron-template)

Oh, and be sure to cover your mouth if you cough! (And politely yell at people
who cough in their hands :) )

